# pic of my new teacup stingray pups



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Are they buried, or the small dots? I think I see a tail though. I don't have good vision and I don't know crap about rays... Got any more pics???


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

hehe, its burried, and all you can see is the tail, ill see if i can get some better pictures


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Be careful mixing skinny small stingrays with bichirs. Bichirs might accidentally bite it during feeding time. Had a 10" reticulated stingray that was killed by my 8" ornate before. Reticulated stingrays or teacup stingrays when small are not the best stingray tankmate for bichirs. I would go with more aggressive eater and much robust stingrays such as motoro stingrays.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

King-eL said:


> Be careful mixing skinny small stingrays with bichirs. Bichirs might accidentally bite it during feeding time. Had a 10" reticulated stingray that was killed by my 8" ornate before. Reticulated stingrays or teacup stingrays when small are not the best stingray tankmate for bichirs. I would go with more aggressive eater and much robust stingrays such as motoro stingrays.


I've found that my bichirs are pretty calm when feeding as long as I stay away From feeder fish and I'm working to get them used to being hand fed so I can make sure they are getting def


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice 2nd pic, my vision is getting worse by day and I'm not even 30 yet... lol

Thanks for posting, love string rays!


----------

